# 5105 heater install questions



## killed300ex (Mar 6, 2006)

Wondering if anyone has installed a heater on one of these tractors? Have a friend who just built a cab on his and installed a snow blower to move snow this winter. He is trying to get his heater to work and we are striking out. Does anyone have a good port on the pressure side to grab coolant from? Will be returning back into a radiator hose but just need to find a port that will push the coolent into the heater in the cab. So far we have tried a couple spots with no luck getting it to push enough fluid to fill the heater. Is there pressure behind the temp sensor on the thermostat? I could install a tee there if there is pressure behind it.
Thanks
Evan


----------

